# Extreme ATV Offroad Juggernaut



## nate.jager1993

Anyone have any experience with this tire?


----------



## JBYRD8

That's a mean tire!!


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Ole Nasty

That's a pic of the first one, it came out today.


----------



## JBYRD8

Ole Nasty said:


> That's a pic of the first one, it came out today.



Yup bet that sucker can rip thru some mud!


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## nate.jager1993

Ole Nasty said:


> That's a pic of the first one, it came out today.


Oh ok. Didn't realize they were brand new. Definitely cool looking.


----------



## Stimpy

Might as well have axel breaker on the sidewall lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

Anyone know the weight yet


----------

